# Tulip module problem

## gen2noob

When I ran the LiveCD, it detected my PCI network card just fine.  The driver it was using for it was called "tulip", so I added it to the autoload.d file.  It boots up, fails to initialize the module correctly and then fails to detect my network card, the Linksys NC100 Fast Ethernet Adapter.  

The dmesg for it involves a lot of errors about undefined "pci" symbols.  I'm guesing I am not loading some other needed module or doing something wrong.

modprobe tulip doesn't function correctly either and has an identical error message.

Any help is appreciated.

----------

## psychomunky

I too have a Linksys LNE100TX Etherfast card.  You need to make sure the following is enabled in your kernel (assuming 2.6 kernel):

```

Device Drivers --> Networking Support --> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  ---> Tulip family network device support  --->

[*] "Tulip" family network device support

< >   Early DECchip Tulip (dc2104x) PCI support (EXPERIMENTAL)

<M>   DECchip Tulip (dc2114x) PCI support

[*]     New bus configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

[*]     Use PCI shared mem for NIC registers

[*]     Use NAPI RX polling

[*]       Use Interrupt Mitigation

< >   Generic DECchip & DIGITAL EtherWORKS PCI/EISA

< >   Winbond W89c840 Ethernet support

< >   Davicom DM910x/DM980x support

```

That will give you a "tulip" module that you can modprobe.

----------

## gen2noob

I had all of those modules (I actually added support for every network card under the 10/100 category) built-in already and nothing seemed to help that same problem of it failing to insert the module at boot or with modprobe.  Each time it gives me dmesg errors about unrecognized pci symbols.  

What really irks me about all of this is that the NIC and connection were working fine under the live cd's configuration.

I also tried your configuration and recompiled, but it was the exact same problem.  

If it matters, I am using the Gateway 700GR(uses a lot of pci-e technology), and I switched to an old network card because the other one wouldn't even work on the LiveCD.

----------

## psychomunky

hrm....if everything was compiled into the kernel, then that is why you couldn't modprobe the tulip driver....it need to be a module before you can modprobe....but I have tried both and they seem to work.

The output of your pci errors would be helpful along with the output from lspci...It could be the pci-e stuff giving you those errors....but  without seeing the errors, I can't tell you  :Smile: 

----------

## gen2noob

I am unable to copy the specific information because there is too much of it to do by hand.  Electronically, I haven't gotten the GUI up and running (or net connection) on the Gentoo partition.  It is unable to write to the NTFS file partition even after I mount it as read-write.  

To that end, I cannot give you specific error messages because there are too many of them.  The basic jist of it all is that when I do lspci on the LiveCD it brings up a lot of 'Unknown devices' and when I do modprobe tulip it is saying it is failing to insert the module.  When I type dmesg to get more information, all of the hundreds of  "undefined symbol" errors are related to pci_write pci_read pci_setmaster and so on.  My guess is I don't have something regarding PCIE included, or that my hardware simply isn't supported by Gentoo.

My computer's specs are here:

http://portfolio.iu.edu/whoblitz/specs.htm

I would give you less vague descriptions and more direct error output if I knew of a more feasible way of getting it posted here, as described why above. :Sad: 

----------

## psychomunky

Understood....

NTFS read-write support is mostly only read support still....you can write to a file on NTFS if and only if the file already exists and the size of the file does not change after the write.... :Rolling Eyes: 

Anyways, about the only way I can think of you getting the output to the boards without re-typing it is to mount a msdos formatted floppy (if you even have a floppy drive)  and pipe the output of dmesg to it:

```

<after inserting floppy>

mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy

dmesg > /mnt/floppy/dmesg.txt

```

Then reboot into windows (I assume you are dual booting windows since you have an NTFS partition), and you can copy and paste the contents of that file on the floppy into the forums/

----------

## gen2noob

My computer didn't come with a floppy drive and it isn't letting me create any new partitions.

----------

## psychomunky

Doh!!!

I have no other suggestions other than to get networking enabled, run gpm so you can copy easily from the console and then hit the forums in links and paste what you copied....

Although I'd imagine that most of the errors are the same of similar with just addresses and identifiers changing, so perhaps you could post a few of them.

----------

## gen2noob

I fixed it, I was a stupidface and wasn't copying the new kernel to the actual boot partition (just a folder called boot on the ROOT partition).  Networking works fine now, thanks all.

----------

